# 1990 Honda fourtrax keeps snapping timing chain. Please help!?



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Just as title said. Bought it blown up. Rebuilt it. After coupke hrs riding blew timing chain and bent intake valve. Replaced both. Putzed around for 2 hours all good. Took it on a big ride yesterday. After about 20 miles. Snapped again!! ill upload a vid of when it snapped. Not over revving it either....


Any ideas? tensioner too tight? its an automatic tensioner....


Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a new one to me. - Would seem something is binding somewhere.

*Side note - not the "fix", but use a 250 big red/SX ATC timing chain as the replacement. It's a direct swap and is a beefier chain.


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. nothing is binding. 99% Sure i have the issue figured out. Will know more when i get the new chain lol

Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

ive never seen a timing chain break.


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Well they sure do snap when you dont set the tensioner right! lol

That was the issue, I thought it was an automatic set and didnt back it off and set the tension after installing. All good now though!!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

glad you got it fixed


----------

